# Driving Instructor for my Dad



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Well we finally made it !!! Partly thanks to all your superb help and advice folks.

Does anyone know of an English speaking Driving Instructor/School for my 64 year old Dad ? He knows no Spanish but wants to drive over here and needs lessons !! 
Cheers everyone

Mark


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Not a clue, but I do know that they are quite strict about professional instructors! And as far as I know, they dont have the "one man band" type instructors, eventho I guess thats all your dad needs (I'm assuming its fear of the left, rather than learning as such???) I've seen driving school cars around and there are several that say "english speaking" on them????

Jo xxx


----------



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks JoJo

I guessed as much, yes it's just a lack of experience on lhd systems, he's been driving (me mad) for years in England.

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

markfuengirola said:


> Thanks JoJo
> 
> I guessed as much, yes it's just a lack of experience on lhd systems, he's been driving (me mad) for years in England.
> 
> xx



Bless him LOL. What you need is a retired Eglish instructor who's lived over here for a few years to simply sit with him as opposed to give a proper course of lessons - but I dont know whats over you're way????

Theres a potential small business opportunity for someone?? Refresh/LHD lessons for new expats

Jo xxx


----------



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

Lol @ Jojo 

he DID have a lesson with a retired ex-pat but the guy didn't have an automatic which is what my Dad can only drive (thus narrowing his choices even further)
so he used my car but can now not use it as the my Spanish insurance won't cover him as he had a Drink Driving conviction in 2005 and my car is deemed to powerful aswell. (He wan't drunk just literally over the limit) however the fact remains he cannot drive my car and not a manual
difficult eh !
I think anyone who could TEACH people over here must have ******* of pure steel !
lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

markfuengirola said:


> Lol @ Jojo
> 
> he DID have a lesson with a retired ex-pat but the guy didn't have an automatic which is what my Dad can only drive (thus narrowing his choices even further)
> so he used my car but can now not use it as the my Spanish insurance won't cover him as he had a Drink Driving conviction in 2005 and my car is deemed to powerful aswell. (He wan't drunk just literally over the limit) however the fact remains he cannot drive my car and not a manual
> ...



I know, I had a friend who's a driving instructor in the UK and come over for a visit with a view to teachiong over here. He changed his mind when we drove back from picking him up from the airport - he was horrified!

The automatic things a nuisance, I dont think there are many small automatic cars over here. I had a friend who wanted one and she found that most are big MPV type cars or else very expensive!!!????

Anyway, maybe ask around any Brit Bars you may find yourselves in and see - you may find someone??? Or contact one of the schools who claim to be english speaking 

Jo xxx


----------



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

oh LOL your story about the your instructor friend did make me giggle
We found a ford focus 1.6 petrol automatic with very low mileage and loads of kit on a 2006plate for 'only' 11000 euros from Victoria Ford in Fuengi, practically a bargain in Spanish terms !!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I have seen ads for driving lessons in English in the Classes section of the Sur in english. I might be joining him soon since I have never got round to learning to drive.


----------



## markfuengirola (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Caz

I have yesterdays Sur so I will look in that section, I also want conversational classes for myself so I'd best get looking!

So you've never driven here ? All I can say is, bite your lip and go for it, baptism by fire is probably the best way and within a few weeks you'll be used to it.
Bless 'em they really CAN'T drive
(and roundabouts here are a particular 'joy')
You'll be fine just take it easy, give yourself PLENTY of space around your car and expect them to; pull out, cut you up etc because they WILL, but if you're forewarned you really are forearmed!
Good luck and keep me posted with your first times
xx
Mark


----------

